# 2nd Annual North Dakota Night Time Tournament



## aplon150 (Sep 24, 2013)

The 2nd annual North Dakota night shoot will be held on May 23rd on lakes Audubon and Sakakawea! This tournament is a Big 20 format - the heaviest 20 fish will win. Three places will pay out - more places will be paid if enough boats show up. Fish disposal will be provided. We will also have door prizes from some awesome sponsors!

If you are planning on attending please send me your team name (or just your name) so I can get an idea of what will be required for fish disposal. Feel free to contact me with any questions. (701) 301-7500

Thanks,
Adam


----------

